
Marco Polo: Geographically Pinpointing Clients on Wireless Networks [pdf] - jhallenworld
http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~cshue/research/taylor_acsc_2012.pdf
======
jhallenworld
Link to full article:
[http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~crtaylor/files/woot13.pdf](http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~crtaylor/files/woot13.pdf)

